# 🐟🌮 time



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Suffice it to say, the white bass are now active and it is fish taco time for those into that. Went by last night after work and they were in the tribs as well as the main lake. So were the crowds, including some (almost) flat brimmed hat guy and his crew. The crappie were playing too if one is into that. Fished for about 90 minutes total.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

These places should install fences to keep the flatish brimmed riff raff out. But the rangers will have to still be on the lookout since they fish in camo.

Tacos for me, but not thee!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I fish with my "Ka-Boy" hat, Luckiest hat in the world! I dip it in the water, shake it off and place atop the head and get serous. Maybe its the stench from the hat, not luck.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I do believe this is a first for UWN. I don’t recall someone using two emojis in the topic, let alone in a context that actually makes sense.
Well done!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It is not a ?!&@!&@$ flat brim!!!

Today I got skunked. Nobody was catching much in the afternoon. I think I saw one fish caught and another on a stringer is all.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> It is not a ?!&@!&@$ flat brim!!!
> 
> Today I got skunked. Nobody was catching much in the afternoon. I think I saw one fish caught and another on a stringer is all.



For the record, there appears to be some slight curvature in the brim. 

I'm surprised it was slow, but if it was windy out there, it tends to shut the bite down. 


Bax, we aim to please. I thought of using this for time ⌚, but didn't want to lose some folks.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy hump-day.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My son and I hit the Lincoln Beach Marina area this afternoon and we caught 2 crappie. Saw one white bass caught. It has been a while since I fished white bass and that is not the way I remember it. haha Maybe Vanilla and I need to hire Catherder.....

How long does the run usually last? Seems like I remember catching them thru May.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hit the pond this morning. Caught a fillet quota of white bass in about 20 minutes and a bunch more afterwards. Then fished for panfish and caught a decent mix. The bluegills are starting to come on now. Also caught several mudcats. Should have some taco pictures for Backcountry later this week. 

Packout, crappie are usually harder to catch than white bass. With wb, it's location, location, location. They are either there or not. They probably just weren't where you were. Unfortunately, all this windy weather will likely make it tough for a few days. It should be good for a couple more weeks, longer in the tribs.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Packout said:


> My son and I hit the Lincoln Beach Marina area this afternoon and we caught 2 crappie. Saw one white bass caught. It has been a while since I fished white bass and that is not the way I remember it. haha Maybe Vanilla and I need to hire Catherder.....
> 
> How long does the run usually last? Seems like I remember catching them thru May.


I agree to pitching in to hire him. Maybe between the two of us we could afford his greatness?

Catherder has that lake figured out!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I agree to pitching in to hire him. Maybe between the two of us we could afford his greatness?


I wish the new format still had the eye roll emoji we used to have. 

I was at the spot where I met you and your minimally curved brimmed hat.  As for guiding, I'm dirt cheap. Just let me know when you are heading over and I can help with what I know. I would advise holding off for a few days with the weather, although the river might still have some action.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ll accept minimally curved brimmed hat.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My hat has a deep bend- to make up for Vanilla's minimal curve.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Same hat, different color. Not flat. I mostly just wanted to post this to make Catherder jealous of something! 😂


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, that would do it. 


Per that other thread we had, it is another data point that Bax needs to buy a minimally curved brim hat to catch fish.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Catherder is correct- minimally curved brim.

My sister has lived 30 minutes from that lake for 40 years and I still haven't fished it...... That would be a fun tug on a fly rod.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Wow, stunning fish.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

In hindsight I think there should be a penalty for flatbrim for posting that fish photo on this thread. It's clearly a burrito sized catch, not taco.

Carry on.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok Backcountry, as requested, here is lunch.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Looks like you did them justice.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Flour, not Corn tortillas?? That's just wrong IMO.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

That debate almost ruined our marriage. I acquiesced and have slowly enjoyed corn but they sure are a PIA to do properly. 

I'm glad someone stood their ground 😁


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

They're very good with corn, but I really like them with flour as well and flour was all I had in the fridge, so flour it was. 

I won't be sucked into a Ford-Chevy-Dodge debate about which is better. 😊


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Cholula is awesome sauce.


----------

